# Betta Memes



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone else make memes for their bettas? lol :lol::lol:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

*i think i just gigglesnorted*


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

He's just too funny, imo. 
I was going through pics I had taken of him a few hours earlier because I wanted a good body shot of him, I spot this, zoom in I was in so much laughter! Just had to make a set of photos lol


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

OMG! Hilarious! I have a few pics of my guys that I need to do this to.:lol::lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

BAHAHAHAHA I love it!! I've seen some memes on Google that I could find and put them in here!
Here are some I found.
















I laughed too hard at this one!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Dat last one doe xD


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Where is the pheonix mossball one? HRUTAN!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

This one?

*tears*


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Hahaha! 
I actually have that herp derp one saved on my computer from a while back, I love that goal one!! so good! :lol::lol:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/custom_covers/216x146/442267694595633270_1388173245.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e7/b5/56/e7b5569cd11e0ebd99b90950bf77923f.jpg

http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7s0dzLwOi1qhgg02.jpg


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahahahaha that last one!!!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Lol! I love the last one :3


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Don't know how appropriate this last one will be but.. mods can remove :3 Just thought these were funny too lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha it's appropriate enough, I posted something the AB thread that I found that was worse. But that first one though!!

Plus, any little kids on the site probably might not get it lol.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

It's okay, any little kids wanting to understand.. STFU means shoosh the fish up!! get it, because we all love fish


----------

